# Pray for my baby :(



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

My cat Tommy has been missing for two days now, he always comes when I call him and hasn't come, not even to his breakfast (which he also always comes to). He's an outside only cat so there's always danger, but he's very tough (he even has seven toes on each of his front paws.). He's a black and whir tuxedo cat with short fur. I miss my boy so much and have spent the morning crying for him. Please pray that he makes it safely home


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you're dealing with that  Sending good wishes your way. Please let us know if (when) your buddy comes home.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry he's missing. I really hope he comes back. Have you tried putting smelly food out, posters, etc?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

No posters yet, I will if he's missing the rest of today. He's my best buddy, so I really hope he's fine. Smelly food doesn't really work with Tommy, just calling. I called him for a few hours this morning and searched through most of the property (I can't go on a lot of it because I hurt my ankle). I just really hope somebody found him instead of him being dead


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Here's the most recent pic I have of him, it's from a few days ago, I had just woken him up from his nap when I was going inside, also one of him next to Speckle, his blood Grandma.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I will pray that Tommy comes home soon. Have you called your local animal shelter to see if anyone has turned him in? As always you will be in our thoughts. Please let us know if you find him. Take care and God Bless You.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

No one would have around here (we live out in the woods). Tomorrow or tonight I'm putting signs up for him. I think a coyote might have gotten him though, because he always comes and he just isn't


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

STill no sign of him this morning, he didn't come for food again. Putting signs out


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh no I hope he comes back  I had an outdoor/indoor cat and she went missing for a day or two but finally came back. Sometimes they just do a little extra exploring. Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not  but it's looking grim, he always follows a routine, and there's also a huge lost dog out here somewhere, and tons of coyotes. I hope so badly that he makes it home. More likely then not he probably got into a fight with a raccoon and got hurt badly


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

We had one of our cats, my cat actually; Ieli, she was missing for two weeks and we really did think she was gone but then one afternoon she came trotting through the yard with a mouse in her mouth just like her old self haha so I'm sure he'll come around, sometimes cat's just want to wander off but they'll come back when they get hungry enough!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I hope so


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry! I can't exactly say I've been in this situation before, but once my cat Allie, we thought she escaped, and I was so, so worried! I hope he turns up!  
I'll pray for tommy!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks, the poor guy is still gone. One time my other cat Cookie got outside (she's indoor only) and I nearly had a heart attack. Is Allie the cat in your avi?


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Nope, that's Cookie. Allie is the shy one, but once she gets to know someone she's a whole different cat. Cookie is my avitar, he's pretty cranky, but I love him to bits! He's always escaping, but if we can't catch him, within 5 minutes he's begging to come back in. He's not the outdoor kind of cat. And yup, he has the same name as yours. :lol:


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

That's awesome! Cookie's a female purebred rag doll cat, she's such a sweety


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope he comes home soon. Our old tomcat used to go off for days at a time. My sister 2 years ago lost her indoor only cat and got him back like 5 days later. Cats are curious and wander all over the place. It may seem out of the ordinary that he hasn't come back yet but something in the wild might have disrupted his routine (getting chased by something etc. .) Just, never give up hope. Never. Good luck.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I won't  My mom's cat Aggy was missing for four days, and I found her under the porch the last morning she was gone.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

Hope you find him!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I'll be praying. I've been a indoor only cat mom after having lost two of my boys. I just don't feel safe in this horribly mean world....


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah I have two indoor cats, and now two outdoor cats  they're tough when they're raised outside


----------



## lovefordebbie (Jul 7, 2013)

my cat went missing.. she was old.. she went to die  she never returned and they go off to die  we put up posters, cat food, told neighbors.. nothing.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

He was only five, so I don't think he went off to die, his grandma is still alive. He was a fighter so I have a feeling he got in a fight with a raccoon and got hurt badly


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Have you checked your local animal shelter to see if someone has brought him in?
Does he have the tracking chip that most vet's use too? We are all praying for his safe return. Have faith.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I couldn't find my barn cat for a week. I called local shelters, wandered around calling for him, searched the barn high and low, and finally came to accept he was gone. He would always come when I would call. Then I got a call from animal control, I was so happy until they told me the cat was orange (mine is a black and white tuxedo). I went to the barn to see my horses (they are a good source of comfort) and I found him asleep in one of the horse feeders. That was two years ago, and I've never had him go missing again. Don't give up hope.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm trying not to, I really hope you guys are right and he's ok


----------



## SaltAndLight (Jun 15, 2013)

God bless your kitty and I pray he makes it home.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Im so sorry i hope he gets home safely! Sending good wishes your way!


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I know how much your cat means to you. I am praying for you and your kitty cat.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

Keep looking. Actively looking. I've found missing cats stuck in a shed, at animal control and locked into a vacant house by some kids who wanted to keep a pet but weren't allowed, among other places. And they don't always come down from trees, sadly.

far more often then not, they come wandering home or just show up and then wonder what all the fuss is about. But keep looking anyway. And keep hope. I once found a cat after 9 days - she was lost in a cornfield (and if you've never been in a big one, that is no joke), scared flat to death but_ finally_ heard me calling and yowled back till I found her.
And another, 2 weeks after a hurricane. We were evacuating and she squiggled free and bolted as I was putting her in the carrier. I looked for as long as I dared but finally we had to go. Broke my heart. two weeks later I found her not too far from home, but so turned around and confused she'd never have made it back.

So keep looking.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I have been, but it's been nearly three weeks now


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Sending good vibes for you kitty. <3


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

has he come home yet???

i bet you'll say no, but i feel so sorry for you. I'll be praying that he comes home.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

No  Sadly he's not home yet, I keep on imagining him around places by my house. Thanks for your prayers


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

so sorry to hear


----------



## Sebastian1444 (Jul 19, 2013)

Cats are tough! My cat scares all the dogs in the hood, so if my cat can do that, then your cat could be tough on those coyotes and raccoons! Maybe he just went on a little adventure and is coming home safe and sound shortly!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Sadly, if he ran into our coyotes out here, he probably wouldn't survive. The coyotes around here are the size of a small lab


----------



## Sebastian1444 (Jul 19, 2013)

Oh, well there is still hope


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

I hope your baby finds his way home. He looks like a tough guy. Years back, on the Air Force base, we had a gray and white tomcat who prowled the whole area. I went looking for him and found him 2 streets away in someone's yard. They had given him a name and everything. His real name was Tom also, he just liked to go visit other places and see what they would feed him. Don't give up hope, cats are funny that way. He is a pretty boy.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks Jag, he was probably my best friend (aside from some human friends), I really hope he comes home


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

You never know with a cat, what they will do. In my first marriage, I had a grey tabby, who was definitely my best friend. The first husband often accused me of loving the cat more than him... You know, that's kind of the way things were at the time. I got more love from a purring ball of fur than him. I should have known something was wrong about him, when my dog, Lady, tried to bite him when we first started dating. The dog was smarter than I was.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

It's crazy, animals always seem to just know when something's up. I really hope eventually I can come on here and say, "Found him," really bad. If he's not back by next years spring though, I have to get a kitten (good/bad), there's a lot of cats around here and if we don't have one that will actually fight for his territory then we're gonna have a stinky smelling porch. I don't think he's coming back though, I have this sixth sense with animals, any animal I've ever lost I've known was going to be lost


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

So...turns out I'm getting a kitten from my friend, probably sometime this week. I really hope Tommy comes back so he can meet the little guy


----------



## nmaybyte (Mar 13, 2011)

If it's any help, cats respond well to familiar sounds and smells. If you have a particular kind of perfume / deodorant that he would know, you could try spraying some on a blanket and leaving him some food out. I know it's been a while since he left, about two to three weeks, so he may just be out roaming and piddling. Is he fixed?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah he's fixed, I've tried doing all of that, he just won't come home though


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

Still keeping your kitty in my thoughts. Really hoping he comes home. <3

Congrats on the new kitten!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks only problem is, I have to raise this kitty outside. I'm building an enclosure that's safe that i'll keep him in when I babysit, so that he's safe


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

The new kitten I have is a cuddle cat. Spent most of last night on my husband's lap sleeping while he watches tv. He put her on my shoulder during "Under the Dome" and she stayed asleep cuddled up to my head. Good luck with the new baby, still hope Tommy finds his way home soon.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks I had a bad day yesterday, I cried a lot for Tommy. I just hope that if he won't come home he's with another family. The kittens my friend has left are one female (black and white) and two orange males. I want a male so I think I'll get one of those. I'm planning on naming him Romeo


----------

